# Derek at the show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Derek the Dreamies cat came and visited the Surrey and Sussex show on Saturday and he had a cuddle with our little Abbey.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol very cute - I reckon Derek has to be a (mismarked) seal bicolour!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, i don't know, I think he one of those really rare Chocolates that you won't find around too often


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I love the fact she's not even bothered about the weirdness of the situation ha ha


----------

